# Good deal on look 585 2006



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

For anyone thinking about purchasing a look 585 

My LBS is discontinuing look frames and is clearing out its stock of 585's from 2006. 

The asking price is 10.000 danish kroner which amounts to approx 1300 Euro which i think is a sweet deal. I only think that they have the origin in nude color and in various sizes. 

I just bought my 585 last month from a different shop for a whole lot more and missed this bargain 

You can mail them at [email protected]. The shop is located in denmark and they are known for their slow slow responses......But good luck

Note: I am not affiliated with the shop - i just thought it to be a great deal for anyone thinking of purchasing a 585.


----------

